# Split and immediate supercedure question



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

I made 10 splits and 8 of ten went well. I introduced mated queens to all. I placed the queens and waited ten days to check them. One has a laying queen walking around but they also had queen cells. Three capped and ab 3 uncapped. I cut them out since they have eggs. I was going to wait til the eggs hatch and see if they try to build cells again. The other one they let queen out but no sign of her (no eggs or queen walking around). They also have queen cells which I left intact since they are queenless. What would you have done? Up until now I've had 100% success w splitting and introducing a mated queen.


----------

